# Extend Life of Aspahlt Shingle Roof



## Roof-It

:thumbup:A Proven Roof Coating Paint Sealer that has past the test of time.
This liquid polymer coating has extended life of asphalt shingle roofs for last 20 years. It's a simple application - Paint Brush - Roll or Spray. 

www.roof-it.ca


----------



## jimsonburg

Roofing is are made from materials that vary in cost, weight, durability, color, and architectural style. The market for materials is dominated by asphalt shingles, tiles, metal products, and wood shingles or shakes


----------



## seoforu

Liquid Polymer Coating works really good.

Alabama roofing companies | Licensed Roofing Contractors | Energy Star Roofing Contractors


----------



## Mr Roofer

How long does it take to paint a roof with a 2" brush like in that picture? :w00t:


----------



## waverider

beware! when sealing a asphalt roofs that you dont seal the bottom of the shingles trapping the sweat that needs to exit, i learned the hard way,,lol why is my customers roof now leaking, ran a knife along all bottoms of the shingles to my surprise water drained out, no more leaks and no more shingle coats


----------



## MGP Roofing

I often see a similar issue with tile roofs that have been coated, moisture that gets into the ridge tile bedding mortar can't drain out because the mortar is sealed onto the tile, instead it builds up & leaks into the attic.


----------



## FriscoBlue

MMmmm

I would never use a product like that, I have saw them paint Slate that is nail Sick when the Slate starts slipping.

if a pitch roof needs a coating?
it is time to re roof

My opinion only

Happy Holidays


----------



## RooferJim

Roof in a Can Baby ! takes the roofer out of roofing . Waste peoples money . Scam !

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## MGP Roofing

I agree, its a waste of money, except for painting of steel roofing which is a standard procedure for that kind of roof. It usefully extends the life of a concrete tile roof that has lost its surface as well, as long as its done before the concrete has deteriorated too much, and is done by a good applicator who knows what he's doing.
There's a lot of fly by night type outfits here who do this sort of thing especially on the older Decra roofs, people ring me afterwards because they still have the leaks that the company promised they would fix! often re-roofing is the only cure.


----------



## Roof-It

Mr Roofer said:


> How long does it take to paint a roof with a 2" brush like in that picture? :w00t:


 it is faster to use a roller but with a brush a few hours but you get to really seal all cracks in the asphaly shingles--it is both a sealert and waterproofing protector


----------



## Roof-It

RooferJim said:


> Roof in a Can Baby ! takes the roofer out of roofing . Waste peoples money . Scam !
> 
> RooferJim
> www.jbennetteroofing.com


 we get that all the time--you can refoof using traditional materials or simply recoat the roof for a better seal--good for 20+ years--Roof coating is a $750 million /year business and not a scam.Only roofers with no knowledge will tell you to spend extra thousands to re do the whole roof--they are the sammers


----------



## Roof-It

MGP Roofing said:


> I agree, its a waste of money, except for painting of steel roofing which is a standard procedure for that kind of roof. It usefully extends the life of a concrete tile roof that has lost its surface as well, as long as its done before the concrete has deteriorated too much, and is done by a good applicator who knows what he's doing.
> There's a lot of fly by night type outfits here who do this sort of thing especially on the older Decra roofs, people ring me afterwards because they still have the leaks that the company promised they would fix! often re-roofing is the only cure.


 
the coating industry has come a long way.Get up to speed and do the reasech.We have been in business since 1995.we are not fly by night operations


----------



## RooferJim

I have been doing reaserch and have been in the business for a lot longer than you . You are not going to BS the real roofers on here. A coating "Paint" is not a roofing product. The only exception to the rule would be coatings for a metal roofs like GAF Topcoat. The fact that you show coating ashpalt shingles with that garbage proves what kind of operator you are, Stop trying to scam and BS people !!

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## Interloc

Roof-It said:


> we get that all the time--you can refoof using traditional materials or simply recoat the roof for a better seal--good for 20+ years--Roof coating is a $750 million /year business and not a scam.Only roofers with no knowledge will tell you to spend extra thousands to re do the whole roof--they are the sammers


 LMFAO a wannabe roofer LOL :laughing:


----------



## waverider

MGP Roofing said:


> I often see a similar issue with tile roofs that have been coated, moisture that gets into the ridge tile bedding mortar can't drain out because the mortar is sealed onto the tile, instead it builds up & leaks into the attic.


when installed right the mortar bed leaves one inch exposed at the top of the tile to catch the moisture and any driven rain , weep holes are installed in the mortar @ all Tile pan areas along ridgeline, 
this will stop your attic leaks :thumbup:


----------



## Roof-It

we agree with that but remember that their are many coatings out there-some do not meet the demands--ours have been tested in hurrican conditions with no leaks.That is why we know that we can meet any roofing demands.We have also placed our unique Roof-it formula on brand new roofs that leaked after they were installed


----------



## RooferJim

Get your spam out of here paint-roofer  . your not bullshitting us !


----------



## MGP Roofing

I did tile for 5 years before i started doing shingle, so I know how it should be done with the weepholes etc, often the coating companies here block them with the coating, also I see a lot of older roof that didn't have weepholes that never leaked until they got coated.


----------



## flatroofing

use white elastomeric coating,but be careful


----------



## charlotteroofers

Mr Roofer said:


> How long does it take to paint a roof with a 2" brush like in that picture? :w00t:


Yeah and how thick is that stuff? Will my Graco Gas powered Airless sprayer be able to tackle its vicosity??

charlotte nc roofing contractor | mooresville nc roofers | statesville nc roofing company


----------



## Roof-It

*yes u can use a sprayer or brush*



charlotteroofers said:


> Yeah and how thick is that stuff? Will my Graco Gas powered Airless sprayer be able to tackle its vicosity??
> 
> charlotte nc roofing contractor | mooresville nc roofers | statesville nc roofing company


 u can use shultz gun sprayer or the gas sprayer--you will have to thin it with water as it is very thick


----------

